# Talk to me about all-in-one computers



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

What do you think about the all in one computers with touchscreen? I'm pondering whether to go that route on my next purchase. Windows based running 7. Lenova, Acer, and HP are all about the same price w/ 4 gig RAM and built in wireless for +/-$640.00. 

Do you see any advantages/ disadvantages over the traditional tower CPUs? The ratings all seem to run about the same -- great product but lousy customer service, although this is becoming the norm lately with computers.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

So if the monitor (or any other part) goes dead instead of buying just a new monitor, you have to buy a whole new computer.

No, I wouldn't have one.

Also 4GB of RAM is not very much in a Win7 computer, its not even average these days.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Belfrybat said:


> What do you think about the all in one computers with touchscreen? I'm pondering whether to go that route on my next purchase. Windows based running 7. Lenova, Acer, and HP are all about the same price w/ 4 gig RAM and built in wireless for +/-$640.00.
> 
> Do you see any advantages/ disadvantages over the traditional tower CPUs? The ratings all seem to run about the same -- great product but lousy customer service, although this is becoming the norm lately with computers.


I like them. After all, iMacs (Apple) has been doing these All In Ones for many many years now. LOL 
Now the rest of the PC industry is "trying to catch up" LOL


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

The disadvantage I see is if you will ever want to add innards if I may use that term. Internal TV tuner (any reason to ever add on? Video card, higher power unit, etc. If there is elbow room it is so much easier to work with.

Sounds a little high priced to me. Does the space saving justify the extra cost. In my opinion only you can answer your own question.

I like the concept but doubt very much if I would ever buy one. I have similar feelings about a laptop, but have considered a Netbook computer to supplement my PC.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes I am to sure how the H-P's are as far as adding things to But a person "CAN" replace things even on a iMac themselves as there are you tub e showing how. Now would I attempt it? No I don;t think so.
About the only thing I can replace is the ram memory sticks.
Other then that it is quite a chore to replace or put add ons in, like a video card etc. not that a person can't but you really have to be careful.
But I still like the idea of a all in one computer.
This iMac is now over 3 years old and still working like it did when brand new.
But then again this is a Mac lol


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

For most people the all in one's are fine. Most people never open up a PC and when it breaks you get another PC. Much like a laptop there is little room for expansion. I dont see an issue with one, but not sure I would want one.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Belfrybat said:


> What do you think about the all in one computers with touchscreen?


I can't say what the future of touchscreen is for PCs, but the plan for Windows 8 is to make the default interface tile-based, similar to that on tablet computers today. To make use of the tiles you will need to have a touchscreen monitor. However, Microsoft also plans to offer an icon-based interface for those without touchscreen.

Since Windows 8 will be geared towards touchscreen monitors, it might become more useful that you anticipate today.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I used my brother's HP all-in-one and absolutely HATED the touch screen, but other than that, I like the simplified design...one less piece of equipment to deal with. But as someone else pointed out, if something goes haywire with the monitor, there you are!


----------

